# Spetsnaz Camp 2001 "What I did for my summer holidays" -- Jellyman



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2003)

Spetsnaz Camp 2001 "What I did for my summer holidays" -- Jellyman  (Originally posted at RMA Forum)

http://www.russianmartialart.org/forum/archives/spetscamp.html


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2003)

You can find seminar announcements here:
http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=afs_announce
http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=seminars


----------

